# Guitar Cases made in Quebec



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

A buddy told me there is a company in Quebec that makes guitar cases.

I have googled but have not found anything.

Does anyone know the name of the company?

TIA


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Boblen Case:

http://www.profilecanada.com/companydetail.cfm?company=120059_Boblen_Cases_Inc_QC

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

are you looking to buy an acoustic/electric case...???...

does the company have to be from quebec...???...

here's one in new brunswick...

http://www.caltoncases.com/AboutUs.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Calton is better, but *way* more expensive.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Blueskidd96 (Aug 26, 2009)

Your buddy might be talking about Tric, it is a division of Godin. The cases they make kind of like a Gig bag/hardshell hybrid. They are in ways, better than a standard hardshell, due to better shock-absorbency, thermal, and water protection. not to mention that they are very light. I think they only make them for acoustic guitars. All Godin brands are all based in Quebec.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hard shell case for electric guitar. They look just like standard black cases.
Supposedly stores carry them as nameless store cases sometimes

I think it is TKL by Boblen - thanks for the help!

Now the next question is whether there is a "no-name" version of the TKL cases that might be cheaper.

Carleton cases are nice but wow - they cost more than some guitars
http://www.caltoncases.com/OrderingPricing.html


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

z0z0 said:


> Hard shell case for electric guitar. They look just like standard black cases.
> Supposedly stores carry them as nameless store cases sometimes
> 
> I think it is TKL by Boblen - thanks for the help!
> ...


arent the no name brand TKL cases the cases L&M sells?>


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Off topic, but I had no idea calton was made in new brunswick, cool. They're about 45 minutes away from me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> Off topic, but I had no idea calton was made in new brunswick, cool. They're about 45 minutes away from me.


I think they're an English company originally, and isn't there an Alberta source too?

http://www.caltoncases.com/AboutUs.html

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Blueskidd96 said:


> Your buddy might be talking about Tric, it is a division of Godin. The cases they make kind of like a Gig bag/hardshell hybrid. They are in ways, better than a standard hardshell, due to better shock-absorbency, thermal, and water protection. not to mention that they are very light. I think they only make them for acoustic guitars. All Godin brands are all based in Quebec.


This TRIC cases are amazing. I got one for my Godin Kingpin. Handles temperatures from -50 to +150 C and very very light.

And made in Canada :smilie_flagge17:

Check it out in here.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

A friend of mine had/has a Tric case for his seagull, It seemed like a pretty cool case, very different than the standard hardshell case everyone has for their acoustic. The exterior feels like a hard styrofoam, and it's a very light case if I remember correctly. They seem like top notch cases.



Mooh said:


> I think they're an English company originally, and isn't there an Alberta source too?
> 
> http://www.caltoncases.com/AboutUs.html
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Not sure about an Alberta source, but I meant that I'm pretty close to their shop.


----------

